
Netflix Disappears from MPAA's 'Legal' Search Engine - laurex
https://torrentfreak.com/netflix-disappears-from-mpaas-legal-movie-search-engine-160410/
======
a3n
Maybe Netflix wants to eliminate alternatives to their "display every movie we
have in every category" scheme.

